# Honda EM3500 sx problem.... Help!!!!!



## thunder speed (Nov 10, 2013)

It starts and runs fine but there is no electricty out put. The voltage meter shows zero, any ideas? I reset the breaker and still no juice.Thx, Phil
.
[email protected]
.
513.335.6816


----------



## hotrod351 (Oct 29, 2013)

thought id respond to let you know some one has read your post. i know theres a way of checking the generator out, saw some videos on youtube, might want to check it out.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Here some troubleshooting from the shop manual:



































[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------

